# Java 6 Keine Hilfe in Eclipse verfügbar



## frager (11. Dez 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mir soeben das Java 6 JDK runtergeladen und installiert. Jetzt zeigt Eclipse jedoch keine kontextsensitive Hilfe mehr an. Stattdessen erscheint die Meldung: 



> Note: This element neither has attached source nor attached Javadoc and hence no information could be found.



Wie verknüpfe ich die Hilfe richtig?


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2006)

Noch ne Frage, wo speichert Eclipse seine Einstellungen?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2006)

Unter dieser Meldung müsste ein 'Attach Source' Button zu finden sein.
Drücken und src.zip auswählen.


> Noch ne Frage, wo speichert Eclipse seine Einstellungen?


Ein Paar im Eclipse Verzeichnis, die meisten im Workspace.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Dez 2006)

> Frage? 

Ideen haben manche..


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2006)

korrigiert  :bae:


----------



## frager (11. Dez 2006)

Hmm, bei mir erscheint kein Button...


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2006)

Alternativ versuch mal das:
Window->Preferences->Java->Installed JREs->edit->add external jar->src.zip auswählen


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2006)

Ah, danke. Jetzt sehe ich die kontextsensitive Hilfe. 
Allerdings die Links funktionieren nicht, obwohl ich das JDK installiert habe...


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2006)

Welche Links?


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2006)

Zum Beispiel bei der Funktion repaint() gibt es einen Link "Painting in AWT and Swing"


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2006)

Wo versuchst du den den Link anzuklicken? In den Java-Docs?  :bahnhof:


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2006)

Oh, wie es scheint enthält das JDK keine Dokumentation. Diese muss wohl extra heruntergeladen werden...

Scheint noch nicht verfügbar zu sein


----------



## AlArenal (11. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh, wie es scheint enthält das JDK keine Dokumentation. Diese muss wohl extra heruntergeladen werden...
> 
> Scheint noch nicht verfügbar zu sein



Wenn mich mein alterndes Gedächtnis nicht täuscht waren die generierten JavaDocs nie Bestandteil eines JDK und immer extern herunterzuladen. Ist für Eclipse auch unerheblich, weil zum JDK ja die src.zip mit den Quellcodes (inkl. (JavaDoc-)Kommentare) gehört.

Von daher sind die JavaDocs sehrwohl verfügbar. Man muss sich nur die Mühe machen die Maus entsprechend anzuschubsen, oder die Kommandozeile zu nerven...


----------



## frager (11. Dez 2006)

Hallo inzwischen gibts bei Sun die Datei: jdk-6-doc.zip
Wie kann ich deren HTML Dokumentation so verknüpfen das bei der kontextsensitiven Hilfe diese Dateien angezeigt werden?


----------



## Chris_1980 (18. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab leider das gleiche Problem, allerdings auch noch wenn ich Wildcards Tip bevolge und den src.zip Ordner unter JRE bearbeiten einfüge.

ich bekomme z.B. diese Meldung:



> java.lang.String
> Hinweis: Dieses Element hat weder eine zugeordnete Quelle noch ein zugeordnetes Javadoc. Daher wurden keine Informationen gefunden.



Mir ist aber aufgefallen das all die Unterpunkte des jre weder Quelle noch Javadoc angegeben haben, leider habe ich das vorherige jre schon deinstalliert und kann nicht nachschauen ob das normal ist, oder wenn nicht, wie es aussehen sollte.

Hier ein Screenshot...






hoffentlich kann mir einer helfen, bin mit mein Latein am Ende  

MFG, Chris


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2006)

Igitt... eindeutsches Eclipse  :bae: 
Du kannst entsprechende Einträge selektieren und Verlinken.


----------



## Chris_1980 (18. Dez 2006)

klar, aber womit muß ich die verlinken?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2006)

Na mit der src.zip


----------



## Chris_1980 (18. Dez 2006)

alles klar, hab Quelle jeweils damit verlinkt und es funzt wieder.
Vielen Dank!

Wofür is n des "Javadoc-Position" was kann man da angeben und wofür ist es gut?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2006)

Da kann man die generierten Java-Docs verlinken.
Vermutlich um sie im Browser anzeigen zu lassen. Hab ich nie gebraucht, da die Java-Docs im Source ja schon html-gerendert werden.


----------



## javalala (13. Jan 2007)

habe das gleiche problem allerdings unter linux...
http://www.laber-land.de/?page=Postings;id=20;thread=5639

jemand nen tipp was ich machen kann  :autsch:


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jan 2007)

src.zip runterladen!?


----------

